# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Как временнно парализовать работу wi-fi?

## aleksandrln

Что будет если, на одном канале включить две точки доступа с одинаковыми MAC и SSID? Как поведут себя клиенты? Они подключатся к точке доступа с самым высоким сигналом? Сеть окажется неработоспособной? Необходимо временно парализовать работу соседского вай-фай, дабы они увидев это, нажали волшебную кнопку RESET, на роутере. Возможно ли заставить сетевой адептер "Флудить в сеть", если да, то каким образом?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ABEgorov

Любое устройство работающее на том же канале будет создавать помехи другому.
При нахождении двух точек с одинаковым SSID подключение должно производится к той у которой сигнал сильнее.
MACи используются для адресации. Одинаковые адреса приведут к тому, что данные адресованные одной из точек доступа будут получатся обоими и нельзя будет понять от какой именно точки из двух получены данные.

----------

